# Barnes & Noble Deals



## Bradius (Dec 11, 2012)

Barnes & Noble Books and Music is offering 40% off classical music CD's until the end of September.


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

Bradius said:


> Barnes & Noble Books and Music is offering 40% off classical music CD's until the end of September.


Not everything. Just selected. But lots of Naxos priced at $5.99, which is pretty sweet.

Just curious but where did you find the termination date? My problem with these B&N sales is they just seem to start and stop with no rhyme or reason. So, if it's end of September, I'm going to be making a big purchase.


----------



## Bradius (Dec 11, 2012)

I visited the B&N in San Mateo, CA & the staff told me it was all classical CDs. There were signs in the CD department noting the end of the sale as the end of September. I didn't notice any 40% off in thier online store. I may be just to move inventory at their brick & mortar locations.


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s?store=Music&PRO=2034

I emailed B&N and asked for an end date for this sale. They responded with an email referencing a buy-two, get-one free sale on classic novels.

I tried again but have not received a second response. Will advise when I do.


----------

